# New Site Portugal



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I cannot make the "Add Campsite" or the map facility work for me so could a mod add this to the database for me.

Camping Alentejo.

New site this year.

Situated approximately 4km from Evoramonte, 11km from Estremoz on the N18.

8 Euros night or 9 Euros with electric (all year). 16amp electrics. Shower/toilet block brand new, free hot showers. Automatic washing machine 2.50 Euros. Dutch/Portuguese owners. English spoken. Very obliging owner. Site is flat/slight slope, part shaded. Some low trees. Free wifi.

If there are any questions I should be logged on again tomorrow morning (Monday) but after that it will depend upon where we get to.


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi Wirro I have done that, just need a bit more info:
Dogs?
Chlidren?
Public Transport?
Length of stay?
Ok for RV?
Address?
Disabled toilets?
Map position?

Hi mods I can't find a website at the moment.

Olley

PS found it: http://www.campingalentejo.com/index.php?lang=en


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Thanks Olley,

Dogs yes
Children yes
Public Transport yes at the gate
Length of stay - any. Reduction for long term
RV yes
Disabled toilet and ramps
Address - Nova Horizonte 7100-300, Evaramonte.
Co-ordinates should be on the website

Motorhome service point.

JohnW


----------



## tomnjune (May 1, 2005)

thanks wizzo

going down in march , give it a go .


tomnjune


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi John all added, I did the basic's and the mods filled in the rest. See here:
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Campsites&op=display_results&csid=5983

Olley


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

Hi TomnJune, 

I'm sure you won't be disappointed, it's in a very nice setting. The owner (Siebo) is planning to build a swimming pool too. You could not wish to find a nicer owner.

Olly,

Thanks for your effort. Much appreciated.

JohnW


----------

